# Mainboard zum Intel® Core™ i7-4770K



## Inumaster (4. Juni 2013)

*Mainboard zum Intel® Core™ i7-4770K*

Hallo leute, ich will mir morgen den neuen Intel® Core™ i7-4770K kaufen und brauch noch ein gutes Mainboard dazu.
Welches ist in meinem fall (siehe signatur) das beste? und wie viel geld sollte ich in die hand nehmen um etwas anständiges zu bekommen?


----------



## RaYzz (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mainboard zum Intel® Core™ i7-4770K*

Es kommt darauf an wie viel du ausgeben möchtest und welche Anschlüsse und Features du brauchst. Wenn du nicht viel brauchst an Anschlüssen reicht dieses Board Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du mehr brauchst dann vielleicht dieses: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und wenn dir der Preis egal ist kann man sich auch mehr gönnen, wie dieses Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mainboard zum Intel® Core™ i7-4770K*

Wenn der Preis_ völlig egal _ist gibts auch noch die eierlegende Wollmilchsau:
Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)



Aber ernsthaft, die verlinkten Boards sind denke ich empfehlenswert - und die günstige Variante für die allermeisten User auch völlig ausreichend.


----------



## KingBeike (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mainboard zum Intel® Core™ i7-4770K*

Habe seit heute das AsRock Z87 Pro 3 und komme damit sehr gut zurecht! Mein i7 4770k läuft damit sehr stabil ! Zudem ist es mit 112 € sehr günstig und bietet alle OC Features etc.


----------



## xilence000 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mainboard zum Intel® Core™ i7-4770K*



KingBeike schrieb:


> Habe seit heute das AsRock Z87 Pro 3 und komme damit sehr gut zurecht! Mein i7 4770k läuft damit sehr stabil ! Zudem ist es mit 112 € sehr günstig und bietet alle OC Features etc.



Gute Wahl !


----------



## cryzen (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mainboard zum Intel® Core™ i7-4770K*



KingBeike schrieb:


> Habe seit heute das AsRock Z87 Pro 3 und komme damit sehr gut zurecht! Mein i7 4770k läuft damit sehr stabil ! Zudem ist es mit 112 € sehr günstig und bietet alle OC Features etc.


 haste den 4770k übertaktet und was sind deine temps so im idle last ?


----------



## KingBeike (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mainboard zum Intel® Core™ i7-4770K*



cryzen schrieb:


> haste den 4770k übertaktet und was sind deine temps so im idle last ?



Ja, habe wohl eine super CPU erwischt. 4Ghz bei 0,89Volt derzeit, ist aber noch nicht das Spannungsunterlimit 

Die Temps sind echt hoch! Habe unter Prime mit dem Silver Arrow ca. 65°C. Im IDLE sind es so zwischen 30°C und 35°C.


----------



## cryzen (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mainboard zum Intel® Core™ i7-4770K*



KingBeike schrieb:


> Ja, habe wohl eine super CPU erwischt. 4Ghz bei 0,89Volt derzeit, ist aber noch nicht das Spannungsunterlimit
> 
> Die Temps sind echt hoch! Habe unter Prime mit dem Silver Arrow ca. 65°C. Im IDLE sind es so zwischen 30°C und 35°C.


  65  für 4ghz ist schon ne menge


----------



## KingBeike (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mainboard zum Intel® Core™ i7-4770K*



cryzen schrieb:


> 65  für 4ghz ist schon ne menge


 
Vor allem bei 0,89 Volt und dem Kühler


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Juni 2013)

Die hätten die spannungsversorgung besser doch auf dem mobo lassen sollen


----------



## cryzen (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mainboard zum Intel® Core™ i7-4770K*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Die hätten die spannungsversorgung besser doch auf dem mobo lassen sollen


  ja das stimmt  wohl  ohne ne wirkliche wakü kann man oc auch knicken wenn man auf temps achtet und


----------

